# Indian pilot dies on first solo flight



## <simon> (Aug 28, 2008)

A light plane that crashed, killing its pilot, after a mid-air collision in Melbourne's south yesterday was "close to vertical" when it hit the ground, authorities say. 

Student pilot Akash Ananth was going solo for his first time when his aircraft struck another aircraft


Air safety investigators this morning called on residents living near the scene of yesterday's tragic mid-air collision over Cheltenham to report any wreckage they find.

Residents have long been calling for the airport to be shifted elsewhere, following previous crashes including a mid-air collision that killed five people in 1970, and two fatalities since 2000.

Australian Transport Safety Bureau (ATSB) investigator in charge Michael Watson said it was clear the aircraft flown by 24-year-old trainee pilot Akash Ananth had descended at a very steep angle.

"It's fairly obvious the aircraft went in close to vertical. It was a very hard impact," he said.

Pieces of wreckage were strewn within several hundred metres of the site where Mr Ananth was killed when the Cessna 150 he was flying crashed, Mr Watson said.

He said investigators needed to inspect the wreckage to find out if anything on the aircraft was missing, out of alignment or not working.

"At the moment, we've got most of the wreckage but there are a few bits that have been found in the vicinity where the aircraft collided," Mr Watson told reporters out the front of the crash site in Silver Street, Cheltenham.

"If anyone finds any bits around their houses or on the ground, if they could call the ATSB on 1800 020 616.

"We want to find the bits but more importantly we want to find out where those bits landed because then we can reconstruct from the point of impact backwards which is up in the air."

The investigation will also look into communication between the trainee pilots and air controllers and also communication between the two planes.

"It's just one of the many aspects we will be looking at," Mr Watson said. Continued...

Source: The Age


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Scary shot, saw that on the front of the Age this morning.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 28, 2008)

Is that the Cessna that went down killing the solo pilot?

talk about lucky to get a shot

but as Heinz says Scary

Very sad


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2008)

Apparently the Father and young son had been in the yard playing not long before the aircraft hit.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 28, 2008)

man, last week was full of aircraft acidents ! there was a crash in spain that killed 150 people, an almost crash in france, a hijacked plane in libia...


----------



## timshatz (Aug 28, 2008)

First solo, hard luck on that one.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 29, 2008)

As a young guy learning to fly myself, i real feel for this poor guy

The few seconds of sheer terror before he impacted the ground...

The other aircraft involved was a Piper Warrior. Half his elavator was apparently missing and large chunks of rudder had been torn off.
Luckily he managed to land his damaged aircraft and sustained no injuries.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 29, 2008)

I was wondering about the other guy. Glad to hear he's okay.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2008)

Simon, was this a controlled airfield?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

So sad....to hear


----------



## <simon> (Aug 30, 2008)

Flyboy, the airspace in which the accident happened was controlled.

A spokesman on behalf of the Civil Aviation Safety Authority (CASA) said yesterday "Moorabbin Airport does have air traffic control but it is not clear if the planes were operating under their control or independently. Investigations are continuing." 
Of course everyone is quick to point the finger at the ATC and the shortage of controllers...


----------



## Clave (Aug 30, 2008)

Damn...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2008)

<simon> said:


> Flyboy, the airspace in which the accident happened was controlled.
> 
> A spokesman on behalf of the Civil Aviation Safety Authority (CASA) said yesterday "Moorabbin Airport does have air traffic control but it is not clear if the planes were operating under their control or independently. Investigations are continuing."
> Of course everyone is quick to point the finger at the ATC and the shortage of controllers...


Yep - the non-flying public and media always misses the golden rule "see and be seen."

One of my first flight instructors was killed in a mid air several years ago.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 31, 2008)

Too true FlyboyJ,

Moorabbin is a large airport and has constant traffic, its very busy. First incident of a collision I've heard of. There was a chopper crash a few years ago but I think was mechanical failure, could be wrong on that though.


----------

